# Betta with Firemouth?



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have a cycled 29 gallon tank with a smallish firemouth in it. My roomate just inherited a betta fish. I was curious as to whether the betta would survive with the firemouth. I also have a 5-gallon with a snail and some ghost shrimp in it, I know I could put the betta in that too. I was kind of hoping the betta would be alright with the firemouth, as it would make for an interesting and colorful combo though I have a feeling that isn't going to work. Thanks in advance!


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

he would be better off in the 5 gallon


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Sure, it'd work. For about a day.

Then your betta would be a mess of stuble fins and carnage.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I honestly don't know if the firemouth will see the betta as a threat or not - but I've had firemouths successfully kill tiger barbs I've placed in a 29 gallon FYI.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

I had my son's betta in my 55 gallon w 2 oscars 2 pacu's and 2 Jd's. Week went by and i was like great this will work, then one day i noticed something... the betta had disappeared :?


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Don't put the betta in with the FM. You'll have a dead betta sooner or later. People go down this road constantly and the beta always gets victimized.


----------

